# Plastering work in Hamburg



## chasnz83

I have recently moved from australia to Hamburg and im looking for plastering work. Does anyone know of any plastering companies in Hamburg? The arbeitsamt will not assist me in finding a job even though I have a visa to work full time.


----------



## James3214

Check out the earlier thread about plastering jobs. Some useful website links in there.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ats-living-germany/65296-plastering-jobs.html

But you could always google 'gipser hamburg'


----------

